# Looking for golden in North Dakota



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi there, my cousin's rescued golden just passed away last week and she is really wanting to find a new one, yet we are seeming to have a lot of trouble finding one in this area as she does not want to purchase a puppy from a store, and wants to rescue/adopt again. Petfinder has nothing really close to our area and the shelter I got mine from has no goldens either. Anybody have any suggestions of where else to look in our state?
Thank you in advance, 
Marissa


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*North Dakota*

Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota (RAGOM) 

This group serves ND, click on their name for contact info and to veiw their website.


----------

